# The Right Brain vs Left Brain Test



## Orc (Oct 20, 2007)

[title:If you answered "Clockwise":]then you use more of the right side of the brain...
*RIGHT BRAIN FUNCTIONS*
uses feeling
"big picture" oriented
imagination rules
symbols and images
present and future
philosophy & religion
can "get it" (i.e. meaning)
believes
appreciates
spatial perception
knows object function
fantasy based
presents possibilities
impetuous
risk taking
[title:If you answered "Counter-clockwise":]then you use more of the left side of the brain...
*LEFT BRAIN FUNCTIONS*
uses logic
detail oriented
facts rule
words and language
present and past
math and science
can comprehend
knowing
acknowledges
order/pattern perception
knows object name
reality based
forms strategies
practical
safe
[title:If you answered "I'm an idiot and I don't know what "clockwise" or "counter-clockwise/anti-clockwise" means...":]You don't deserve your brain.
(If you have one in the first place.)

EDIT: Added source...


----------



## lagman (Oct 20, 2007)

Right Brain

uses feeling
"big picture" oriented
imagination rules
symbols and images
present and future
believes
appreciates
spatial perception
fantasy based
presents possibilities
impetuous
risk taking

Also:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Most of us would see the dancer turning anti-clockwise though you can try to focus and change the direction; see if you can do it.



I can't


----------



## Spikey (Oct 20, 2007)

I got left brain and also can't change its rotation...

EDIT: Just got it to reverse! Hooray! It's so WEIRD THO!


----------



## BakuFunn (Oct 20, 2007)

i can see both so i answered im an idiot
lol
i knew it was a trick...

no i didnt, but i can change the focus. if she was skinned...


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm apparently right brained, though the other etsts I took like this said I was left brained. And I can change the womans direction at will

I saw this on /not a and not c/ the other day


----------



## Danieluz (Oct 20, 2007)

I can see both.. focus your view on her shadow.


----------



## Orc (Oct 20, 2007)

I can change the direction when I look at the shadow below it (um her?)


----------



## lagman (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> I can change the direction when I look at the shadow below it (um her?)



My left side of the brain must be really rusty  then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't do it.


----------



## Orc (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I can change the direction when I look at the shadow below it (um her?)
> ...


Or you just have a bigger imagination (and the other right-brain functions)?


----------



## Bamboo (Oct 20, 2007)

i first saw counter clockwise then changed it by focusing on the legs and trying to tell my brain that her leg isn't actually rotating around the still leg in the middle but its just 2d and its rotating either way, 
BUT NOW I CANT CHANGE IT BACK , i can only see clockwise.
I got it, just focus on the knee and see how clearly it doesn't suggest a particular direction then imagine the direction you want.
I had to cover up the screen with my hand so I could only see her knee.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 20, 2007)

I cannot for the LIFE of me get it to look like she's going counter-clockwise!
MUST... SUMMON... INNER... SPOCK...



SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK!!!!!!!





....




KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!


edit:
NIPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 20, 2007)

Heres how I switch it: stare at it, let it spin for a while, briefly close your eyes (but not blink) and then think that she is spinning the other way right before you open them.


----------



## Orc (Oct 20, 2007)

Isn't there a Left Brain Right Brain DS game coming out soon? Also, I think there's some Right Brain Training DS games already out in Japanese. Maybe those will help who can't change the direction... lol...


QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> edit:
> NIPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLES!!!!!!!!


AAAAH I CAN'T UNSEE IT!


----------



## Jei (Oct 20, 2007)

I first saw it clockwise, so I voted clockwise... then when I came back to it, it was rotating backwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, the description of the right side kinda fits my personality, so I think I'm allright...


----------



## Zhark (Oct 20, 2007)

Mmm weird

Initially I could only see clockwise and thought... this is BS.... then I could see counter-clockwise, now I can change the direction at will.

I could see her nipples since the first try tho...


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 20, 2007)

i voted clockwise


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 20, 2007)

i can make it change to counter clockwise fr only a split second 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AAARRRGGGHH! 
guess I have no artistic talent at all, but i guess ive always known that


----------



## Qwerty Kid (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm sorry I'm blind, but I put counter clock-wise anyway.


----------



## Hitto (Oct 20, 2007)

If you look from over her head, it's counter-clockwise. If you look from under her panties, she turns clockwise, I guess.
I voted counter-clockwise, to my surprise!


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 20, 2007)

the thing is, the image isn't ambiguous enough to animate it without any bias.
it needs to be an object like a pair of scissors or something, you can clearly see this woman leaning into a clockwise spin

and, I know how I should be able to make her spin counter clockwise, but I just can't do it.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 20, 2007)

For me it's clockwise too. I was able to make it counter clockwise, but only for a few seconds.

I do it by looking at her lowest foot. Then I imagine that it's turning the other way. It worked twice for me


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 20, 2007)

At first, I saw her spinning clockwise. Then, after refreshing the page, she was spinning anti-clockwise o.0

Cool...

EDIT: She went back to spnning clockwise and I can't get her to do it the other way...

Darn. I'll keep trying though


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 20, 2007)

I must be a freak coz I see both. If I look away from the screen for a few seconds it'll sometimes switch rotation.


----------



## madmk (Oct 20, 2007)

You can see her nipples :E

I got the imaginative/creative side of the brain though, the other day I found it impossible to get it to rotate the other way, but now It kinda does.


----------



## hankchill (Oct 20, 2007)

This is some freaky stuff, It's like I can change her direction at my command... my brain controls this chick


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> the thing is, the image isn't ambiguous enough to animate it without any bias.
> it needs to be an object like a pair of scissors or something, you can clearly see this woman leaning into a clockwise spin


She's leaning into it the same way in either direction, because it's basically a mirror image sort of thing.

Anyway, whether she's going clockwise or counter clockwise really depends on what direction you look from: down from above, or up from below.


----------



## ediblebird (Oct 20, 2007)

i can switch the direction by focusing on the extended leg. 

And when i listen to music it switches back and forth. crazy



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anyway, whether she's going clockwise or counter clockwise really depends on what direction you look from: down from above, or up from below.



Not true. its a flat image, not a 3D object that you can physically move around, so direction shouldn't affect it at all (I might be wrong)


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm able to change at will, but I voted clockwise cos I first saw her clockwise. 
I'm training to be a musician, that might be it


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmm, My answer was if you are looking from above she is counter-clockwise. But from below, clockwise...not sure which brain side this makes me? maybe front?


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(ediblebird @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a 2 dimentional representation of a 3 dimentional object, just like every "3D" image you see on a monitor or TV screen. If a real 3D woman was spinning in one direction or the other, it would be clockwise when viewed from one direction (along the axis around which she was spinning) and counter clockwise when viewed from the other direction.

My point however, was simply to conjure the image of viewing a naked spinning woman from below, because that's how my mind works: poorly.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2007)

The point is that the whole animation is symmetrical, when it shouldn't be. If we rotate, say, a woman, and look at a limb, such as a leg, then the leg should be slightly smaller when it's pointed away from us, and slightly larger when it's extended towards us, due to perspective. Closer objects seem bigger. In this animation, there is no perspective, the extended arm and leg are the same size when the lady is (supposedly) turned towards us as they are when she's (seemingly) turned away, so our brain automatically "fills in the gaps" and jumps to a conclusion, and the conclusion, they tell us, depends on the part of the brain we're using at the time. 


That aside... 

Whoah, spinning naked chick! 
*stares*


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2007)

wow, very weird.
I thought I saw it rotate counter clockwise at first, so I looked down to read the replies, looked back at the picture and it was rotating clockwise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now no matter how I look at it, how deep, how long, etc. I still see it rotate clockwise!
I hate this feeling, it's like you don't even know yourself! heh


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't get it. It's clearly rotating clockwise.


----------



## Destructobot (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> I don't get it. It's clearly rotating clockwise.


It rotates in either direction depending on how you perceive it. Veho explained it quite well.

p.s. For anyone that can't get it to rotate in the other direction, focus on the foot of the shadow (try not to look at the main figure at all), and force yourself to see just that foot rotate in the other direction. Once you get the foot going the other way, the main figure should also be going the other way.


----------



## sixb0nes (Oct 20, 2007)

I must be some sort of outlier, since I can't for the life of me get my brain to see it clockwise. It is clearly counter-clockwise. Hrm,


----------



## OSW (Oct 20, 2007)

i'm sure it has some credibibility. but it was easy enough to trick myself into thinking it's going the other way with about 20 seconds of concentration.


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've been staring at this thing for like, 5 minutes straight, it only goes clockwise. I don't see how it could possibly go the other way .


----------



## Spikey (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> I've been staring at this thing for like, 5 minutes straight, it only goes clockwise. I don't see how it could possibly go the other way .


The trick that got me to change it's rotation at will is that I focus my view on the reflection on the leg that isn't spinning around the other, making sure that I'm not focusing on the girl at all. Then I repeatedly talk myself into the fact that the left/right leg(depends on which way you see her spinning on which leg it is) is actually the other. After I do that I look at the girl and she's spinning the other way. Took quite a lot of tries before I could do it at will, and took trial and error to get it working the first time, but it works(at least for me). Try it and let me know how that goes.


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 20, 2007)

I've finally gotten it to turn twice in 1 minute. Dude, this is awesome. It's like watching porn in shadows.


----------



## Tylon (Oct 20, 2007)

Aaarh!! This shit is freaking me out!


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Oct 20, 2007)

This is Madness ! 
Got it rotating clockwise all the time then i scrolled down so i could only see the shadow and then it worked the other way round for me... scrolled up with still focusing on the shadow and then on the real foots and finally got the whole figure spinning around anti-clockwise for a sec, then it went back O.o


----------



## xflash (Oct 20, 2007)

wtf apparently i just changed or something because when i first looked at it it was spinnig clockwise but then i scrolled up a lil bit and it was suddenly spinning counter-clockwise lol whats up with that?


----------



## Infinitus (Oct 20, 2007)

Apparently I'm very closed-minded.

I can't think of any possible explanation why it would spin another way from which you see it..

To me, it looks as if the dancer is turning toward her back, or right side, "Clockwise?"


----------



## NormenKD (Oct 20, 2007)

I can "change" the direction that i see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And what do i have to answer now?^^

Edit: voted counter clockwise, because that was my first impression....


----------



## Spikey (Oct 20, 2007)

I figured out why the logic thinkers see the picture as rotating counter-clockwise. Logically that's the only direction that makes sense! And the reason for this lies in the reflection/shadow. The reflection/shadow spinning foot should only appear when that foot is furthest from you, logically speaking. This sense of distance and real space makes you see it the other way. It doesn't make sense for it to show up when the foot is coming towards you, just when it goes away for you. So the brain realizing something like this on its own without you thinking about it is what makes this person the logic thinker.

So now try this if you can only see clockwise. Block you view of the girl ENTIRELY(like with your hand or a paper or something) and stare only at the reflection/shadow. And come to realize that the rotating foot should only appear when the foot is away from you from a logical standpoint. Once you realize that's how it should work the reflection/shadow should suddenly be spinning the other way. Slowly introduce yourself to the rest of the picture and it should be spinning counter-clockwise as well. At a certain point it will probably return to spinning clockwise again, but if you repeat the steps over and over again you should soon see the whole thing spinning counter-clockwise.

Hope this all made sense, I'm really interested in figuring things like this out. Because that's just the kind of person I am... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways... enjoy trying this out.


----------



## wiithepeople (Oct 20, 2007)

almost every trick in these pages worked for me... guess I'm the same in right and left brains?


----------



## test84 (Oct 20, 2007)

I SEE NIPPLES!


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 20, 2007)

Counter-clockwise at first, couldn't get it to go the other way for a while but finally managed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now can't get it to go the other way again unless I look at something else for a while.


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> wow, very weird.
> I thought I saw it rotate counter clockwise at first, so I looked down to read the replies, looked back at the picture and it was rotating clockwise!
> 
> 
> ...


I did that too (except the other way around)! But now I can change it if I focus REAL HARD. But when I look away, it's back to clockwise.


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 21, 2007)

Clockwise at first, but now I can switch between easily.

Had fun staring at nipples.


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

I got clockwise, and can change at will.


----------



## omarroms (Oct 22, 2007)

I got counter-clockwise first but I can see both. It all depends on where your looking at. looking everywhere else made her rotate counter-clockwise but when I look at her arms and hands, she started spinning clockwise. The perspective is what changes the direction for me. A view from the top and a view from the bottom.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2007)

Oooo! im a right brain!


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow, that was ridiculously frustrating.  I only got it going counter clockwise for a second, but at least I know I can do it.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 24, 2007)

I can turn her either side if I focus on the shadow !! I'm a genious !!!!


----------



## Akuma147 (Oct 24, 2007)

An easy way to switch directions is to use your hand or an object to cover up everything above the ankle of the lower leg.  
Make sure you're covering the entire extended leg so that you don't see it spinning.  
Now focus on the foot that's not covered and imagine it changing directions.  Once it does, remove your hand or object covering it, and it'll be in the opposite direction!  
Pretty trippy the first time I did this.  Now I can do it at will without having to cover it up!  
The key point is to focus on the lower foot and at the point where the foot is not pointing left or right, but towards the back (where you can't see the extended foot, just the back of it), that is when you can make it change directions.


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Right Brain
> 
> uses feeling
> "big picture" oriented
> ...



I see the other side, and I can't turn to the other side either... =(


----------



## cubin' (Oct 24, 2007)

I got right brain which is accurate. Sometimes I wish I had a left brain... logic is useful sometimes.


----------



## Nero (Oct 24, 2007)

Damn, one hell of an awesome test.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I voted Clockwise since it was what I saw first. But I was able to change it to counter-clockwise.

...Amazing what the Human brain can do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome too.. Kinda like you're controlling her with your brain.

~Nero


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 24, 2007)

At first it looked clockwise than it started lookin more counterclockwise.

It really depends at how you look at it. It can be either.


----------



## nileyg (Oct 24, 2007)

It switches between the two quite randomly...


----------



## ackers (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Bamboo @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> i first saw counter clockwise then changed it by focusing on the legs and trying to tell my brain that her leg isn't actually rotating around the still leg in the middle but its just 2d and its rotating either way,
> BUT NOW I CANT CHANGE IT BACK , i can only see clockwise.
> I got it, just focus on the knee and see how clearly it doesn't suggest a particular direction then imagine the direction you want.
> I had to cover up the screen with my hand so I could only see her knee.


Same here!! Except I was the other way around


----------



## KarmaUK (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the headache.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 26, 2007)

I can finally change it between the two!  Thank god.


----------



## ZeminkoX (Oct 26, 2007)

I see it clockwise, can't get it to change direction at all.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 26, 2007)

Clockwise, Rightbrain. Really can't see her turning anti-clockwise :|

EDIT: Woaaaah just made her spin the other way.. that's so strange..


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 15, 2008)

buuuuuump because Orc just linked to it in a recent topic and I just saw it for the first time today....



I see it clockwise, which apparently means I'm more right-brained.
Interestingly, while I do some of the things on there such as "take risks" (but who doesn't?), think about "big picture" ideas, and dream about the future, I am far more left-brain oriented. I excel in math and science, I am generally very attentive to detail, I use lots of logic and facts (annoys the hell out of my obviously right-brained girlfriend lol) Can generally comprehend ideas the first time through, ect ect.

I can change it to counter-clockwise if I try, but whenever I first look at it it's always clockwise.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 15, 2008)

It tottaly looks like its going clockwise.  Im using my right brain.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 15, 2008)

i can switch her direction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just stare at her feet and imagine them going the other way, I might think I see but I stay focused and make her do it again and she completley switches



Do I go to Xavier's school nao?


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 15, 2008)

OOOHhhhhhhhh SHit!!!!!!!!!!1111111!1!
NOw its goin counter clockwise ZOMG


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 15, 2008)

i saw both ways


----------



## Rayder (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't vote on this.  You don't have a "I can see it as spinning in either direction" option.

It all depends on how you look at it.  Sometimes it appears to spin one way, and sometimes it appears to be spinning the other way.

Initially though, I saw it spinning counter-clockwise.  But I saw this illusion ages ago, so I already knew it was simply a perception thing.


----------



## Commander (Jul 15, 2008)

Clockwise, but I most certainly don't match any of the "traits" in the clockwise section.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Saw this quite a long time ago, I see both clockwise and anti-clockwise, sometimes it takes a long time, sometimes randomly.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 15, 2008)

At first I saw it going counter, blinked a bit, then it was going clockwise. >_>


----------



## ackers (Jul 15, 2008)

so basically all the major geeks see it anti-clockwise first?

I see it clockwise and the description summed me up quite well surprisingly.


----------



## Law (Jul 15, 2008)

Started off going Anti-Clockwise, now it's stuck in Clockwise. I just lost focus then it started turning the other way.

Poll needs a "Both ways" option.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with Law. I can see both.


----------



## NightKry (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm a left brain-er. Yay! I has logic!!


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 16, 2008)

Clockwise for me, still trying to see it Counter-clockwise, which will be hard since she's obviously moving clockwise.


----------



## Dylaan (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw clockwise first, started thinking about something else and looked back up... It's going the opposite way! :| I've tried over but I can't repeat it.


----------



## The Teej (Jul 16, 2008)

It goes counter clock wise by default, which means I'm more of a left brain guy (which makes sense considering I have Aspergers), but I can (almost at will) make the woman turn around clockwise.


----------



## Prime (Jul 16, 2008)

I use more of the right side of the brain


----------



## Killermech (Jul 16, 2008)

Clockwise first, but I can easily change its direction by just closing my eyes and imagining going the other way then opening them again.


----------



## Prime (Jul 16, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Clockwise first, but I can easily change its direction by just closing my eyes and imagining going the other way then opening them again.



0_o i just tried that and it worked.

How is that possible?


----------



## ECJanga (Jul 16, 2008)

Dude, whatever I try. She keeps going clockwise!


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 16, 2008)

ECJanga said:
			
		

> Dude, whatever I try. She keeps going clockwise!
> try blinking alot...
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


same!?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 16, 2008)

What is clockwise?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I saw it going clockwise.  But then I can kinda see it both if I try.


----------



## Trollology (Nov 25, 2010)

!
I'm psychic! I can completely control the picture whenever I want.
I think I'm both left and right brained. Or just equal.
Also, I JUST took a left/right brain quiz, and there were 32 questions.
Magically, 16 that I answered were the average right brained person's answer, and the other 16 were the average left brained person's answer. I'm so cool!


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 25, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> !
> I'm psychic! I can completely control the picture whenever I want.
> I think I'm both left and right brained. Or just equal.
> Also, I JUST took a left/right brain quiz, and there were 32 questions.
> Magically, 16 that I answered were the average right brained person's answer, and the other 16 were the average left brained person's answer. I'm so cool!


Great job! You can also bump year old topics!


----------



## Pyrmon (Nov 25, 2010)

For me, it's anti-clockwise by default, but I can change it at will.


----------



## Defiance (Nov 25, 2010)

I got counter-clockwise for like the first 10 minutes, but I finally made the figure change briefly!


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't see her counter-clockwise!!!


----------



## DeadLocked (Nov 25, 2010)

I see the dancer turning clockwise mostly but I can see it spinning the other way if I try.
Also, nips on the dancer xD
EDIT: nice necropost >,


----------



## Fear Zoa (Nov 25, 2010)

I looked at it for a  long time....first it was counter clockwise...then clockwise....and now it looks like its just moving back and forth...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: woah this thread is almost 3 years old


----------



## DeviousTom (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol I can only see it spinning clockwise, unless I look at it upside down, then it switches direction, but whenever I look at it right side up again it just switches back, I'm trying to maintain the ability to switch the direction but I just can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Looking at it upside down, for me, really helps me visualize how it could possibly spin in the other direction.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 25, 2010)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> I looked at it for a  long time....first it was counter clockwise...then clockwise....and now it looks like its just moving back and forth......


Same here expect it was clockwise at first


----------



## Porygon-X (Nov 25, 2010)

Isn't that the same ballerina AD on most warez sites?

I can make it go counter-clockwise and clockwise.

Any reason why you bumped a year old topic?


----------



## awssk8er (Nov 25, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I'm apparently right brained, though the other etsts I took like this said I was left brained. And I can change the womans direction at will
> 
> I saw this on /not a and not c/ the other day



Same. It took me a few minutes to switch the other way.


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 25, 2010)

left brain for me


----------



## Xale (Nov 25, 2010)

its so confusing >.< i first saw it as clockwise, but ive tried to change it and i have, but i dont know how i do it! ill try, itll change, then ill try for like ten minutes and it wont change, then id look away and back and it would change, its so confusing!!!


----------



## Midna (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey uh, fun optical illusion and all, but the whole right brain vs left brain thing about it in fact... pure bullshit.
http://theness.com/neurologicablog/?p=27


----------



## Forstride (Nov 26, 2010)

Left Brain for me.  I see it as counter-clockwise most of the time.

However, the descriptions for the left brain thing mostly aren't like me.  Some are, but most of mine fall under the right brain category.


----------



## Midna (Nov 26, 2010)

TDWP FTW: That's because this "test" is a popular fake. It's a neat optical illusion, but it won't tell you shit about what's going on in that head of yours. in fact, the entire left vs right brained thing is mostly BS. I posted an article about it just now.


----------



## Saken (Nov 26, 2010)

I pictured clockwise first, but i can see the anticlockwise rotation also..


----------



## Tanas (Nov 26, 2010)

Just keep focused on the foot that's sticking out and she will just rotate left and right.


----------



## dragon574444 (Nov 26, 2010)

She's going counter clockwise and only counter clockwise...


----------



## jan777 (Nov 26, 2010)

This was nice. At first it was only going clockwise. then I got my sister and we watched it together and i asked her what direction it is going to. she tolde me it was changing, then BAM I saw it turn counterclockwise too.

Then we both watched it, we compared rotation and it was different from time to time.

And I tough this was just a tick gif that changes rotation by itself.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 26, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Clockwise for me, still trying to see it Counter-clockwise, which will be hard since she's obviously moving clockwise.


After over two years, I still can't see it Counter-clockwise.  Which is weird since more of the left-brain traits describe me.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 26, 2010)

i can't see it counterclockwise, cause i looked at the shadow. i see the foot passing towards me from left to right.


----------



## gifi4 (Nov 26, 2010)

I only saw clockwise at first, then I was able to see counter clockwise aswell so...WTF is wrong with me? =/


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Great job! You can also bump year old topics!


Over two years.

I can see it rotate in either direction.


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Meh, done this before. I can make it go both ways at will.


----------

